

Firefox PDF reader passes 'pixel-perfect' test - mindblink
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20076699-264/firefox-pdf-reader-passes-pixel-perfect-test/

======
onedognight
This is already on the front page.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2726068>

